# Tchaikovsky's 6th



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

The secret skill is how to sneak your bassoon into shot when no one's playing.  (55:48)

http://concert.arte.tv/fr/lorchestre-philharmonique-de-radio-france-et-evgeny-kissin-rendent-hommage-evgeny-svetlanov


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought that was a pepper grinder from the salad bar.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Our flautist is the cameraman's favourite (sometimes they film her even when she's not playing) so I have to do whatever I can do barge in. More pepper, sir?


----------

